# Lacquer peel



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes yes I know, a strip and respray is in order. But is there a temporary fix I can do for now?

I'm pretty handy with wet sanding and a DA..


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Wet sanding isn't going to help you here, your best bet is to break away any lose/flaking lacquer then using a touchup lacquer seal the edges to stop further peeling. When you've got the cash repair and respray A-piller area, shouldn't cost too much.


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

I was thinking something along the lines of just peel away the loose stuff, spray laquer, builld it right up, flatten it down and DA it. Just to cover it up.


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

Been thinking to myself, well 2 questions actually.

1. Halfords lacquer, I assume its 1k? In that case it gives a full finish if I am not mistaken?

Or there is this :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-Aeros..._Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item256d46c070

2k and should give a glossy finish no?

can I not just wetstand that pillar from top to bottom, then spray this clear lacquer over it?

or am I better off just doing the local area for now?

Shall I use the halfords can or this ebay can?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I do have same problem on my car and doesn't matter what You do respray is only way to fix this unfortunately ...


----------

